

Julian Assange answers some of the questions raised in a HN thread [video] - mgw
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/270712/april-12-2010/julian-assange

======
mgw
To get to the interesting part, please skip to around 2:55. Although it is on
a comedy show, there are very serious questions being asked.

I am mainly talking about this thread (especially the first comment):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1243842>

------
ffalt
the unedited version: [http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/26078...](http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/260785/april-12-2010/exclusives---julian-assange-unedited-interview)

